# What 3d glasses work for Epson 3010



## falloncollect

Bought 2 Samsung glasses based on the person at best buy telling me that they would work. Guess what, they don't. Anyone need 2 glassed???? 

Which ones work that are affordable. I need 4 more

Joel


----------



## SAC

Hmmm.

Considering the plethora of information provided by Epson in its product brochure regarding the fact that it includes "two pairs of Epson active shutter 3D glasses" specified as only "3D Glasses (Product Code) V12H483001 (UPC) 0 10343 88657 5" with the device, you might want to try...wait for it...contacting Epson.

On the other hand you _could _look on their website, (as apparently we are expected to do), and discover under the first support FAQ entitled: "Which 3D glasses can I use with my EPSON 3D Projector besides EPSON 3D glasses?":

_Q:
Which 3D glasses can I use with my EPSON 3D Projector besides EPSON 3D glasses?
A:
The following M-3Di active shutter 3D glasses have been tested and are known to work with EPSON 3D projectors:

Make Model Number Size
Panasonic TY-EW3D3LU Large
TY-EW3D3MU Medium
TY-EW3D3SU Small
TY-EW3D2LW Large
TY-EW3D2MW Medium
TY-EW3D2SW Small
Panasonic TY-EW3D10U Adjustable

Note: Epson does not certify, endorse, or guarantee the performance of these products. Please contact the manufacturer or vendor for any warranty and support issues with the product.

Currently Epson can not guarantee compatibility with any other M-3Di active shutter 3D glasses models.

Please check back often as Epson will update the list of other recommended M-3Di active shutter 3D glasses as they are tested and found to work with EPSON 3D projectors. _





...And now you propose that someone else might want a pair of (unspecified) 3D glasses that failed to work with the Epson for their own (unspecified) video source based on a similar lack of pertinent information upon which to base a decision of compatibility? ...Please...



Power supplies, receivers,.....
Is there a full moon somewhere?


----------



## falloncollect

Wellif someone has a. Samsung tv then they would be able to use those glasses. Correct??


----------



## soricon

I purchased myself this model:

amazon.com/gp/product/B005FE7266/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=revihori-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005FE7266

They are the Panasonic 3rd generation of 3D glasses and work really well with the 3010/3010e projectors.

However, it is very hard to find them in stock. I am also currently looking for the small version.


----------



## rsu82

A few weeks ago I bought 2 pairs of Sony 3D glasses that I think are for the PS3. They were on sale for under $40. 

My opinion:

The Sony 3D glasses are a little smaller and seem to fit a little better than the Epson. Also they are rechargable. There may have been a little more glare on the inside of the glasses when you had lights on behind but that is a know problem for many 3D glasses. In my short testing I did not see any cross talk or ghosting and overall I am satisfied. 

The Epson 3D glasses seem to have a little more 3D pop. The Sony glasses still had a good 3D image but the image seemed to have a warmer temperature (less blue and more brown?). Maybe that explains the 3D pop?

For $39 these will be glasses for the kids who are not as critical of a viewer and who may forget to turn them off.


----------

